# Anyone willing to egg share at the ARGC?



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I am now giving up on my own eggs (42 years old) and have been at the ARGC for my last 3 cycles.  I think this is the best clinic in the world, but they don't run egg sharing programs.

I had a friend who could not afford more treatment so she offered her eggs to someone who funded treatment for her at the ARGC. They do donor cycles, they just don't arrange or recruit for them.

Is there anyone who is thinking of giving up due to costs, but would consider sharing//donating eggs and have a cycle funded for them?

Just some basics if I am very lucky and you'd like to go down this route.... must be blue eyed donor, preferably blonde, fair - light brown hair. 

Please PM me if you'd like to talk about this possibility.

Alley


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Alley

I've moved your post over here so hopefully more people interested in egg sharing will see it and you'll get a quicker answer 

Good luck honey   

Nix
x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ive done egg share cycles myself but at the lister.me myself have done 3 lots of egg sharing but am no good as have blue eyes and dark hair,my pic is on my profile .lots of luck to find someone lovey


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

I am just about to do an egg share programme with the Lister also, i did enquire about argc first and was told that it is only known donors only which is a shame because their success rates are the best.  

I would have loved to help you, however I have blue/green eyes and light brown hair.

All the best 

Jenny


----------



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Jenny, good luck with your cycle at the lister. I am looking at clinics that do egg sharing recruitment, its looks like the only way.

Alley


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

i'd have bitten your arm off but im green eyed dark hair booo!! hope you find someone


----------



## lisa mc (May 16, 2007)

Hi Alley
I have just signed up to do egg share at the Herts & Essex Fertility Centre, We went for a consultation and blood tests at the beginning of June, my AMH came back at 40+ and they have already matched me up with a recipient, just waiting for AF to proceed. You should have a look at their program. I had treatment with them before back in 2007 and you could not wish for nicer people. x

Hope you find a donar soon!

Lisa


----------



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Lisa - we are on their wating list. They are really nice there. But its much quicker for the donor than the recipient.


***** mum - thank you, and that is a shame!!


good luck ladies


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Just had a read of this thread and wanted to say hope you find somone really soon  

I match your description (am fair with blue eyes and dark blonde/light brown hair) but am just about to start my treatment at the LWC, would definatly have contacted you if i'd seen this sooner!

Wishing you lots of luck xxx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Alley, 

Have sent you a PM, not sure if it will help....but you never know 

All the best

Lorna
x


----------



## Alley (Aug 13, 2006)

Pinktink - good luck!  

Lorna - PM'd you


----------

